# air intake quick question



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i just need a quick yes it will work for my car or no do something else i know it says its for a 05 or 06 but i have a 04 and i really like this because its so clean looking ty.:cheers Volant Cool Air Intake System - GTO: PFYC


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> i just need a quick yes it will work for my car or no do something else i know it says its for a 05 or 06 but i have a 04 and i really like this because its so clean looking ty.:cheers Volant Cool Air Intake System - GTO: PFYC


I would say no, Volant.com does not list one for your car. Some intakes are made specifically for a certain year. I would hold off and research it further.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Contact PFYC.com On their website you can email them and they would be able to tell you or contact/call/email volant themselves!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Pfyc*

I went ahead and emailed them about the question you have. They will probally give me an answer tomorrow. I get done work at three pm est. and will check my email and let you know what they tell me. Good Luck.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Reply from PFYC.COM*

They responded before I turned my computer off, here is their email back to me. looks like your answer is no, it wont fit.

Hello Chris,

They do not have it spec'd for the 04. There are enough changes for it not to fit.

Regards,
Chris Cattie

PartsForYourCar http://www.pfyc.com
*Always E-Mail us at [email protected] and include a copy of all previous
E-Mails under your reply to minimize delays in responding to you*


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> i just need a quick yes it will work for my car or no do something else i know it says its for a 05 or 06 but i have a 04 and i really like this because its so clean looking ty.:cheers Volant Cool Air Intake System - GTO: PFYC


IT WON'T FIT THE LS1


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

well thank you for e-mailing them for me lol didnt expect that one. its not like i was one mouse click away from buying it i was j/w and i know that some companies say one year but can fit anouther. i just thought it looks better than 90% of them out there. i dont like the look of the air filter cone deal. agean thanks for your help and input :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

To each his own. I think the tube & cone CAI's look pretty darn good, but that's just me...





ricekiller848 said:


> well thank you for e-mailing them for me lol didnt expect that one. its not like i was one mouse click away from buying it i was j/w and i know that some companies say one year but can fit anouther. i just thought it looks better than 90% of them out there. i dont like the look of the air filter cone deal. agean thanks for your help and input :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PFYC wrote back and suggested another brand, he said your friend lol!

Hello Chris,

You might want to suggest the Gravana intake to your friend as a great alternative. I am sorry I forgot to add that to my last email 

Regards,
Chris Cattie

PartsForYourCar http://www.pfyc.com
*Always E-Mail us at [email protected] and include a copy of all previous
E-Mails under your reply to minimize delays in responding to you*


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

im just going to go with the aem intake i like yours pdgGTO  will the check engine light turn on if i do this tho?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> im just going to go with the aem intake i like yours pdgGTO  will the check engine light turn on if i do this tho?


Oh you dont like mine huh!?:lol: No the light does not come on!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Your AEM looks killer man...BTW, the filter on mine is not the filter that cam with the it. I opted for a stainless steel replacement...:cheers



NJgoat said:


> Oh you dont like mine huh!?:lol: No the light does not come on!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Your AEM looks killer man...BTW, the filter on mine is not the filter that cam with the it. I opted for a stainless steel replacement...:cheers


I put a k/N drycharger filter wrap color black over my filter and rotated the k/n logo so that you cant see it. It looks great and will help keep more debris out of it!!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

ok thats sweet one less thing that i have to worrie about:cheers so the intake is about 350 so i have about 1,100 left from taxes lol what esle should i get? (i can spend alittle more than 1,100) 

ty
Ben


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> ok thats sweet one less thing that i have to worrie about:cheers so the intake is about 350 so i have about 1,100 left from taxes lol what esle should i get? (i can spend alittle more than 1,100)
> 
> ty
> Ben



$242.00

http://www.performancecenter.com/pr...its/0/4/0/Pontiac/2005/GTO/6.0L?brandname=AEM


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Intakes*

The 300.00 and below market:
I honestly don't see the big difference from stock intake between all these intake systems. The only real debate is whether an encased filter derives cooler air because it's fully enclosed away from the engine. Volant advertises this to be an advantage Vs the K&N filters and the like. I think its just a marketing way to separate us from our hard earned money.

The seriously modified intakes i.e. ram hoods and custom intakes that draw air from the front air dam and below-now those are the one that will post some hp gains.

I know they're those wonderful dyno charts that will support otherwise regarding Brute Force and like intakes.
Just my opinion


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I went with the AEM system because they have the most experience when it comes to a complete DRY FILTER CAI. K&N is good but they have very little experience in running a DRY air filter. Their filters were made to run with a slight coating of oil which can mess with your cars computer system. They are also more restictive then the AEM. CASE IN POINT. Last year I removed my AEM filter to wash it. While it was drying I went to a speed shop to pick up a spare filter. They did not have a AEM so I purchased a K&N. As soon as Installed it my engine warning light came on. I traced the code to restriction in my intake. Once the AEM was dry. I intstalled it again. NO MORE WARNING LIGHT. Even my DASH HAWK showed a drop in my A/F mixture with the K&N


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

wow thats a big help man ill buy a aem intake next week and slap her in ty so mutch :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ricekiller848 said:


> wow thats a big help man ill buy a aem intake next week and slap her in ty so mutch :cheers


ALL of the CAI systems for sale will give you about the Same HP increase and all the brands are fairly good. I did some reaserch before I went with the A.E.M Brute Force. I wanted a system that had the biggest CFM rated filter 
{ A.E.M } and I wanted a DRY filter { AEM } and the polished tube helps reflect the heat you get coming off the radiator. It is a good Idea to wrap your intake tube to reduce even more heat from hitting it, Check out the picture of mine,


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Aem Inake*

This is from Marylandspeed.com on the AEM Brute Force!


Product Info
This AEM Brute Force Intake is a High Quality silver finished intake which features the new AEM DRYFLOW Synthetic air filter. The DRYFLOW is independently tested to have a filter efficiency of 99.4% and it filters down to one micron of particulate. It NEVER needs oiling, which eliminates vehicle warranty issues and reduces service time. Its also incredibly durable.

This intake added 14.9 Horsepower to a stock 2005 Pontiac GTO!

(Image a representation, actual product may differ)


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

The Volant is the only one of the bunch in the semi-enclosed box. In theory that should give an advantage as far as ingesting underhood air . . . in theory. On the other hand that could make it more restrictive than the others . . .

Someone with personal experience with the Volant please chime in. 

Can you really tell a performance difference? Any dyno #'s to prove it?
How does it sound, can you even tell any induction noise difference from the OE set-up?
I heard that the fit isn't that great and it doesn't look as good installed as one would expect from the pictures. Is it a quality piece well matched to our Goat?

Thanks.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> The Volant is the only one of the bunch in the semi-enclosed box. In theory that should give an advantage as far as ingesting underhood air . . . in theory. On the other hand that could make it more restrictive than the others . . .
> 
> Someone with personal experience with the Volant please chime in.
> 
> ...



I don't have a VOLANT but I know someone who does in their 06 GTO. With the enclosed box it is almost identical looking and functions like a stocker with a drop in K&N filter. It is a good set up but the partialy closed box or non closed box type like the AEM will flow more free air. I know some will toss in a statement about IATs with a open system, There are no problems with IAT's with the open system.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive had several on all differnt types of vehicles. I had a volant on a 01 dodge ram 1500 off road and the fit was not that great. The volant was to match up to a hole in the fender well where the oem went. The volant did not fit snug into the hole and did not make a seal like the oem system. I dont even know if the air was actually going into the intake system but just in the engine compartment area due to the poor fit. I did not notice an noise difference, maybe becasue it was in a enclosed box. I also did not feel much of a performance difference like I have in other intakes.

I've had three K/N intakes one on a 05 Chevy silverado and two on 02 and 03 Grand Prixs. I noticed a difference in throttle response and sounded nice. THe fit was great no problems on install.

I had a airraid on a dodge dakota, unfortunately they dont make 'em for our cars, but it was a nice product.

Had a s & b intake on a 04 Grand Prix GTP, nice see through plexiglass lid to see into the filter, but installed with alot of velcro, yes velcro.

Not becasue it is my lastest purchase, I'd have to say the most noticeable difference came with my AEM Brute Force Intake. Throttle response, sound of air rushing into intake, and the sound of the engine evend sounded more aggressive. Plus the silver intake looks great under the hood. I put a prefilter wrap from k/n on filter for extra protection and rotated logo so you could not see it. ALSO THE FILTER IS OIL FREE and dont have to worry about putting too much oil on it so the maf sensor does not mess up. I was going to give volant another shot before researching on this forum and went with AEM. IM SO GLAD I DID!!! Hope this helps ya.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Ive had several on all differnt types of vehicles. I had a volant on a 01 dodge ram 1500 off road and the fit was not that great. The volant was to match up to a hole in the fender well where the oem went. The volant did not fit snug into the hole and did not make a seal like the oem system. I dont even know if the air was actually going into the intake system but just in the engine compartment area due to the poor fit. I did not notice an noise difference, maybe becasue it was in a enclosed box. I also did not feel much of a performance difference like I have in other intakes.
> 
> I've had three K/N intakes one on a 05 Chevy silverado and two on 02 and 03 Grand Prixs. I noticed a difference in throttle response and sounded nice. THe fit was great no problems on install.
> 
> ...


The AEM does have the biggest air filtler out of the whole bunch and it does have the largest diameter tube. I also have the AEM and it was worth the cash


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The AEM does have the biggest air filtler out of the whole bunch and it does have the largest diameter tube. I also have the AEM and it was worth the cash


:cheers


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Ive had several on all differnt types of vehicles. I had a volant on a 01 dodge ram 1500 off road and the fit was not that great. The volant was to match up to a hole in the fender well where the oem went. The volant did not fit snug into the hole and did not make a seal like the oem system. I dont even know if the air was actually going into the intake system but just in the engine compartment area due to the poor fit. I did not notice an noise difference, maybe becasue it was in a enclosed box. I also did not feel much of a performance difference like I have in other intakes.
> 
> I've had three K/N intakes one on a 05 Chevy silverado and two on 02 and 03 Grand Prixs. I noticed a difference in throttle response and sounded nice. THe fit was great no problems on install.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is good info.
So you notice little if any performance drop with the AEM intake during the summer months (comparing cooler mornings to hot afternoons)? 

Another question: What is prefilter wrap and which part of the system did you wrap with it?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Thanks, this is good info.
> So you notice little if any performance drop with the AEM intake during the summer months (comparing cooler mornings to hot afternoons)?
> 
> Another question: What is prefilter wrap and which part of the system did you wrap with it?


I installed my AEM last October, I have not had it in weather above 80 degrees yet. However I did have her out around Thanksgiving when the temp was around 70 and took it for a twenty five minute trip to delaware and did not notice "any" change in performance after the goat heated up. I purchased the K/N filter prewrap directly from K/N web site. The prewrap goes around the entire filter for extra protection from dust, water, etc. It is black and has a white k/n logo on one side which I rotated around so that you can not tell it is a k/n wrap. It looks great too. A little extra protection for filter will never hurt. Like I said, I have not noticed any difference in cooler mornings and warmer afternoons in performance. The AEM is a nice product. Hope this helps. If you want the pre-filter wrap part number I purchased, ill have to look it up in the morning and post it. They have them for all differnt shape and size filters. i measured the aem filter and took a good guess at matching it up to the filter wrap measurements. Its like putting a condom on, it fits a little snug. Let me know, hope this helps ya.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

No matter which brand you purchase and install, it is a good idea to wrap the intake tube with a heat reflective material like I did on mine. Wraping it will help keep some of the heat from your radiator and normal engine heat from getting to it when you are drivng in traffic or at slower speeds when the amout of incoming air is reduced. If you can't find it, you can purchase a HEAT SLEEVE from most speed shops and on EBAY, It was designed to protect your arms from getting burt when coming in contact with very hot objects. most welders wear them, you just disconnect your tube intake tube where it clamps on the elbow to the throttle body, just slide the sleeve over the tube and bolt it back up..
JEG's & Summit sell a heat reflective wrap designed just for this purpose, you can also find it on EBAY


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Until someone try EVERY intake out there on their car and do back to back dyno runs in similar conditions, no one's advice on CAI which intake is better should be taken as the best. There are way too many variables with any mods including CAI. I'm not doubting what anyone is saying about what they like about their system but as usual most opinions are based on product loyalty. It's just like someone who praises their tuner as being the best in the world when others are making the same claim. What gives? I think that most aftermarket systems will satisfy you over the stock system with minimal gains. And don't put too much on heat soak through the intake tube. Come on now. We all know that the air moves a lot faster through the intake tube than it does when the car is sitting still which means what? It means that the air is not sitting in one spot long enough to absorb a large amount of heat that will make too much of a deal as far as power loss. If your ECM and supporting components doesn't properly compensate for the heated air being pulled into the engine then heat soaking should be your least worry.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Until someone try EVERY intake out there on their car and do back to back dyno runs in similar conditions, no one's advice on CAI which intake is better should be taken as the best. There are way too many variables with any mods including CAI. I'm not doubting what anyone is saying about what they like about their system but as usual most opinions are based on product loyalty. It's just like someone who praises their tuner as being the best in the world when others are making the same claim. What gives? I think that most aftermarket systems will satisfy you over the stock system with minimal gains. And don't put too much on heat soak through the intake tube. Come on now. We all know that the air moves a lot faster through the intake tube than it does when the car is sitting still which means what? It means that the air is not sitting in one spot long enough to absorb a large amount of heat that will make too much of a deal as far as power loss. If your ECM and supporting components doesn't properly compensate for the heated air being pulled into the engine then heat soaking should be your least worry.


I think all of the CAI's on the market for sale will deliver just about the same HP increase if any increase at all. My 1st CAI was a K&N and from day one my engine service light came on, I had the fault code cleared and never had that problem again. After about 3 months of use I removed the air filter to be cleaned [ I ran it dry ] , once removed I noticed dust and some dirt in the intake tube, not alot but enough to bother me. I removed the whole system and sold it on EBAY and purchased a AEM, no problems since. When it comes down to purchaseing a system, I favor the AEM based on my own personal experience but that does not mean it is better then the rest. Most people are loyal to certain brands.Being loyal to one brand does not make it a better item. When it comes to items like CAI's, Headers, Intake Manifolds and so on. I don't think any one brand has a MAJOR advantage over the rest. They are all designed to do a Job and they all do it very well.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I think all of the CAI's on the market for sale will deliver just about the same HP increase if any increase at all. My 1st CAI was a K&N and from day one my engine service light came on, I had the fault code cleared and never had that problem again. After about 3 months of use I removed the air filter to be cleaned [ I ran it dry ] , once removed I noticed dust and some dirt in the intake tube, not alot but enough to bother me. I removed the whole system and sold it on EBAY and purchased a AEM, no problems since. When it comes down to purchaseing a system, I favor the AEM based on my own personal experience but that does not mean it is better then the rest. Most people are loyal to certain brands.Being loyal to one brand does not make it a better item. When it comes to items like CAI's, Headers, Intake Manifolds and so on. I don't think any one brand has a MAJOR advantage over the rest. They are all designed to do a Job and they all do it very well.


I'd like to try another one just to see if there will be a noticeable difference but I've run out of mod money for the ride so I guess I'm stuck with the one I have.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

LOWET said:


> I think all of the CAI's on the market for sale will deliver just about the same HP increase if any increase at all.


SLP has two identical kits for the Vette and the GTO; the Vette is rated at 10 more HP. According to SLP, the difference is due to the more restrictive intake on the GTO. So, why no intake with the GTO kit? Maybe there's no real solution. However, the 10 HP does fit with the claims of 12+ extra HP from these intakes.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'd like to try another one just to see if there will be a noticeable difference but I've run out of mod money for the ride so I guess I'm stuck with the one I have.


AS far as performance [ hp increase ] I did not feel a differeance between the K&N or the AEM, I could Hear a difference , sounded like you can hear the air being sucked into the intake a little louder on the AEM.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> SLP has two identical kits for the Vette and the GTO; the Vette is rated at 10 more HP. According to SLP, the difference is due to the more restrictive intake on the GTO. So, why no intake with the GTO kit? Maybe there's no real solution. However, the 10 HP does fit with the claims of 12+ extra HP from these intakes.


I try to go by other peoples experience's when it comes to my mods. I could not find any real proof [ like a dyno sheet ] showing me who does what. When I had my AEM installed I didn't have a base line to go with. Sometimes [ MOST TIME'S ] I check out a few brands a few items and just go with what I think will work best for my applications and my wallet. So far I have ended with a good choice of mods. As Far a CAI's , I know there is a improvement in HP over the stock unit but how much, I really can't say


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Have to agree with you LOWET. There is a gain by all AM-CAI's and the increase may differ a tad here and there, but not by much. One thing, you cannot beat the form (looks) of the AEM, its a clean, bright and aggressive unit, no regrets here...



LOWET said:


> I try to go by other peoples experience's when it comes to my mods. I could not find any real proof [ like a dyno sheet ] showing me who does what. When I had my AEM installed I didn't have a base line to go with. Sometimes [ MOST TIME'S ] I check out a few brands a few items and just go with what I think will work best for my applications and my wallet. So far I have ended with a good choice of mods. As Far a CAI's , I know there is a improvement in HP over the stock unit but how much, I really can't say


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Have to agree with you LOWET. There is a gain by all AM-CAI's and the increase may differ a tad here and there, but not by much. One thing, you cannot beat the form (looks) of the AEM, its a clean, bright and aggressive unit, no regrets here...


I am very happy with the AEM and would tell anyone my feelings about it.


----------

